# P & O's new Super-Ferries



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

The keel and first 'module' of P&O's replacement super-ferries for the Pride of Dover and Pride of Calais was laid recently.

It is said they will be the largest ferries built to date for the short-sea crossing, and will replace the 1987 built Pride twins.

The photo below shows the comparison between the existing Prides and the new ferries.......

Any bigger and they might as well build a bridge!!!!

regards
Carl


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

all they need to do now is to get them to run on time and stop treating the customers like mushrooms then.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Wonder what they'll sound like when they rumble past the Calais aire ?

P&O presumably put their charges up last year to cover the costs of laying the keel of these thing. Looks like we might stick to SeaFrance if P&O continue to charge so much more than the competition.


G


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Bet this disproves the theories about economies of scale - at least as far as passengers are concerned :lol: 
Patrick


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*P&O*

P&O are still as low as £31.25 one way for a 9.00 metre motorhome - far less than any competitor and also at sensbile o clock rather than silly o clock

Russell


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: P&O*



Rapide561 said:


> P&O are still as low as £31.25 one way for a 9.00 metre motorhome - far less than any competitor and also at sensbile o clock rather than silly o clock
> 
> Russell


We're not particulary bothered who we go with Russell but the last few times we've found P&O always the most expensive- by some way. We always try to book a 10am crossing each way as it gives us time both ends and we hate to be late.

G


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Update for those who are interested:

The first of the newbuilds are on schedule for completion November 2010 and the keel has been laid this month for the second.

No names for the new ships have been announced but speculation surrounds Pride of England and Pride of France.

Either way, they WILL replace the Prides of Dover and Calais - P&O is not keeping them.

Anyhow - here is the latest photo of the first vessel:
(with acknowledgements to the Dover Ferry Photos Forum)


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

They're going to have to crack on a bit to finish by next November.

Truly imaginative names aren't they !

G


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Ships*

I wish they would go shopping for some New reg's for North Sea Routes!


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Ships*



teemyob said:


> I wish they would go shopping for some New reg's for North Sea Routes!


eh? sorry teemyob - me no understand: new reg's?
carl


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Ships*



Carl_n_Flo said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > I wish they would go shopping for some New reg's for North Sea Routes!
> ...


Car Speak

New ships


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

AAAHHHH!!! Now I understand...

We havent done TOO badly over the last few years:

The NL ships are only 3-4 years old.....

uuummmmm - maybe youre right!!!! Cant think of any others!!!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Just a thought, isn't P&O ferries owned by the now almost broke Dubai conglomerate that owns loads of port operations as well? Presumably they have full funding for these new ships? ANd are the builders sweating a bit? Also what is the long term future with Seafrance in deep doo-doos as well?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*more*

More Here


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

bognormike said:


> Just a thought, isn't P&O ferries owned by the now almost broke Dubai conglomerate that owns loads of port operations as well? Presumably they have full funding for these new ships? ANd are the builders sweating a bit? Also what is the long term future with Seafrance in deep doo-doos as well?


Have to do some digging about the P&O question you mention.

As for Seafrance - the latest I have (from 1 December) is this:

_They are now in the endgame now. The mediator has been appinted and some progress apparently has been made. The final week of neogotiations starts this week with a final meeting on Friday to determine whether the rescue package will be accepted or if no agreement is found arrangements for bankruptcy. However Judging by the neogotiations so far it still could be a while before a deal actually happens._

(Quote from Nord Pas de Calais Spokesman)

Will keep my ear to the ground.........

regards
Carl


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Update of the names of these new vessels:

Dame Kelly Holmes will name the new ships...

*OLYMPIC SPIRIT & OLYMPIC PRIDE*

First new-build still on course for delivery on time.

Speculation now is that the PO Dover & PO Calais will transfer to the re-opened (for freight only at the moment) Dover - Zeebrugge service...

We shall see...

cheers
Carl


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Looks like another two nails in the sea france coffin.

Dave p


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> They're going to have to crack on a bit to finish by next November.
> 
> Truly imaginative names aren't they !
> 
> G


It can be done, Dreadnought, a 18,500 ton battleship, was built in a year and a day in 1906 at Portsmouth dockyard. (It was actually 14 months, but they cheated a little) 

Olley


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*P&O*

Dave

You took the words right out of my mouth!

Two very fine vessels these will be, if the artists impressions and so on are anything to go by.

Russell


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Carl_n_Flo said:


> Dame Kelly Holmes will name the new ships...
> *OLYMPIC SPIRIT & OLYMPIC PRIDE*


With this link to the Olympics, does this mean they'll be finished ... in 2012? :wink:

I like the idea of bigger ferries carrying more people - it might make the tunnel more competitively-priced :lol:

Gerald


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I agree Gerald. Make them fater too.

Then the tescopoints will stretch further.

Dave p


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tesco*

It is a shame Tesco points are no longer accepted on P&O bookings. I did email both P&O and Tesco to ask the reason who the promotion had ended, but no clear answer was given.

Russell


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

How do these compare with the Ulysysses for size, currently on the Irish Sea route?


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

sea france applied yesterday for protection in the french courts against their creditors. first step in bankruptcy.

joe


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
I do hope the ships arrive on time for you all,we
can have an even more leisurely time on Norfolk Line. The thirty to forty mins. driving time if heading Calais way,is little price to pay for good service and a relaxing crossing. 
jented and Sassy dog.


----------

